

Sony Finally Beat the Hackers in Latest Breach (Sort Of) - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/10/sony-finally-beat-the-hackers-in-latest-breach/

======
pavel_lishin
> hackers use a “massive set of sign-in IDs and passwords against our network
> database,” while repeatedly failing.

Sony detects script kiddies brute-forcing their servers, film at 11.

